# Brake light attached to rear window



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Weird that he's never heard of an issue, there was a recall on 16 and 17 Cruze sedans for the 3rd brake light getting loose and leaking water into trunk.
Improper procedures during the recall cause this fracturing in the light like you have. Yes the headliner comes out the front window on the sedan. It's not a 2-3 day job. It's a solid partial day, maybe 6hrs total, But he's got to have his tech take apart car partially, have a window guy come in and cut out windshield, then have tech finish disassembly, install your new headliner, and partially assemble the car again, then have the window come back and reinstall the window, and then the tech finishes assembling your car. If it takes the tech more than about 4hrs to do their part of the job they lose money.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Sounds like you think there would be a project manager involved to coordinate the work. 6 Hours...LOL


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Patrick2017 said:


> I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze 25,000 Miles.And I noticed that my headliner in the rear was getting wet when it rained or car wash.Well that plastic brake light that is on rear window has (2)Screws well mine cracked on both sides in the same spot one side worse than other.Dealer said he never seen them crack or a problem on the Cruze he did say he was familar with the Malibu one getting lose and getting water in.Waiting for parts to have new headliner put in and repair defect part.Dealer said only way to get headliner in and out is through the front window.2-3 day job I was told.Keep a eye on that plastic piece could cause lots of problems if not in warranty.


Finally- Some recent proof that I'm not the only one with this problem. This week is the 3rd time I've taken mine to the dealer, for water leaking into the car. Have you checked the spare tire compartment in the trunk for water, as well?


----------



## Patrick2017 (Jun 26, 2017)

Dealership keeps getting damaged headliners.This Thursday will make that they have had my car for 2 weeks.First loaner I had was a 2019 chevy Colorado and once it rained it had the same problem so went back and now I'm in a 2019 Chevy Cruze.Ill be sure to check the spare tire area to see if any water gets in there.No rain anymore so not sure how the 2019 chevy cruze holds up.So does anyone know if you get a longer warranty if that item is under recall?I would hate for it to happen again right when my warranty ends.Seems like a expensive repair if I had to pay for it.


----------

